# Geranium?



## AsaGarcia03 (May 3, 2016)

Is it safe to plant geranium in my sulcata enclosure and my leopards enclosure?


----------



## JoesMum (May 3, 2016)

If you mean this plant then yes, but don't expect it to last long!

http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp?st=true&mode=main&catID=17

If you mean Pelargonium type (http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp?st=true&mode=main&catID=239) geranium it's "feed in moderation " Again it would be fine and again it will probably be eaten and/or trampled quite quickly. 

Grow them in pots and sink the pots into the substrate so you can swap them out for recovery time!


----------



## AsaGarcia03 (May 3, 2016)

Thank you so much I hope they last long


----------



## AsaGarcia03 (May 3, 2016)

So it's safe to plant in the enclosure?


----------



## AsaGarcia03 (May 3, 2016)

It is a zonal geranium


----------



## JoesMum (May 3, 2016)

AsaGarcia03 said:


> It is a zonal geranium


They are the pelargonium type - feed in moderation. 

They are safe to use. My only experience is from Joe bulldozing a pot of them and eating the lot in about an hour. 

At that point, I put them on the "edible, but no point having them unless they're in a hanging basket" list


----------



## Tom (May 5, 2016)

AsaGarcia03 said:


> It is a zonal geranium



If you bought the plant, it might be full of systemic pesticides. Something else to consider.


----------

